# RIP UK.....



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

It was fun while it lasted...

As the mastermind behind the RIP renegade offshoot faction, id like us to all have a minutes silence in honour of our fallen comrades

thankyou


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/re-accepts Devon as full member

/understands reasons behind all the other teams

/still welcomes everyone to have fun and just act stupid here

/or dont act, if you're actually stupid...

/looks and points at no one in particular... *cough*meatspin*cough*


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> /re-accepts Devon as full member
> 
> /understands reasons behind all the other teams
> 
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm sorry.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> /re-accepts Devon as full member
> 
> /understands reasons behind all the other teams
> 
> ...


/thinks this is almost as funny as fart jokes

/loling


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I aim to please.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Truly a sad day









View attachment 128728

View attachment 128729

View attachment 128730

View attachment 128733

View attachment 128732


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, there can still be RIP UK... it's just RIP folk that are from the UK.









/has no idea what's going on

/but likes neato pictures


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

no gniog stahw fo aedi on sah%


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> no gniog stahw fo aedi on sah%


Amen


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

alan =


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

haha, I meant to thank you for throwing up the







for me after I owned somebody in the buy/sell...

That smiley is f*cking hilarious..

...almost as cool as


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> haha, I meant to thank you for throwing up the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Bump...


Good bumpage


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Hey, what can I say? I was a big fan of RIP UK..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Hey, what can I say? I was a big fan of RIP UK..


Maybe a comeback is in order

/searches for inspiration
/puts on spice girls CD


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/if you wanna be my lover!...

/Spice Girls







... no


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

frendship never eeennndddssss....................

/is not fully up to date on the whole rip UK,,,


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um... RIP UK is RIP folk that are from....

um....

I know they're all from the same place......

dang, I ferget.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

RIP UK are a bunch of wankers


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

they smoke ****


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> RIP UK are a bunch of wankers


do you kiss your mother with that mouth?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

alan said:


> RIP UK are a bunch of wankers


do you kiss your mother with that mouth?
[/quote]
who you calling a limey!?









wanker is that bad of a word??


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I kissed timbz mother with this mouth


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

touche motherfu*ker


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Devon, sorry I let you down in that Lounge thread about live feedings...but the dude kinda lost his attitude in that last post...which is all I was looking for...Was I doin alright?



RockinTimbz said:


> touche motherfu*ker


Douche m**********r


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

You did just fine :nod:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RIP UK aint going nowhere innit


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

innes


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> innes


so it begins :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> innes











sure is


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

innes get the hell out of here


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> innes get the hell out of here


thats what yer mam said when you were comin home


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

whats with you brits and the momma jokes... damn you guys are behind in the times


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Innes said:


> innes get the hell out of here


thats what yer mam said when you were comin home :rasp:
[/quote]
The maestros back


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BTW


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Innes said:


> innes get the hell out of here


thats what yer mam said when you were comin home :rasp:
[/quote]
she told me i was her special little soldier


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/sees italics

/bear maces entire UK


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol is this better?


RockinTimbz said:


> innes get the hell out of here


thats what yer boyfriend said when you were comin home


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/sees GG


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> /sees italics
> 
> /bear maces entire UK


/mounts mrs timbz with tears in his eyes


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Innes said:


> innes get the hell out of here


thats what yer boyfriend said when you were comin home :rasp:
[/quote]
oh now youve done it!!! you are bout to get spinned


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

/loves GG


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/waits for GG to leave


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> innes get the hell out of here


thats what yer boyfriend said when you were comin home :rasp:
[/quote]
oh now youve done it!!! you are bout to get spinned
[/quote]
yeah he told me you like that


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooo

Seriously man

No, meatspins


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

who is he??









I put a member here near suicide when he sat through 1000's of spins


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> who is he??


you got more than 1?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> who is he??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I considered ending it all after seeing about 4


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Innes said:


> who is he??


you got more than 1?
[/quote]
well theres joey, trigga, ace, corey,









i heard meatspin originated in the UK


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> who is he??


you got more than 1?
[/quote]
well theres joey, trigga, ace, corey,








[/quote]
as if, your just a dreamer boy


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

<<<


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> <<<


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Innes said:


> <<<











[/quote]


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

OOps..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> <<<











[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow 7 posts till 1400


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

spammer!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Keep spamming people, we'l soon catch up with 'a quick heads up'

oh and


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> Keep spamming people, we'l soon catch up with 'a quick heads up'


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Just like our £ is worth twice your $, our posts are worth twice as much as yours

We should be catch up with AQHU in the next few days


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Just like our £ is worth twice your $, our posts are worth twice as much as yours
> 
> We should be catch up with AQHU in the next few days


1000 pages in a few days <<<


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Just like our £ is worth twice your $, our posts are worth twice as much as yours
> 
> We should be catch up with AQHU in the next few days


1000 pages in a few days <<<








[/quote]









dont doubt us bum sex boy


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

bum sex boy


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

now way Devon..we can never keep up with them in the 'i talk utter bollox' stakes


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

its bollocks you wanker


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ok thanks pottymouth


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

What the hell language is everybody speaking in here? Bullocks? Blimey? ****?








Alan?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> its bollocks you wanker


says the man with justin lee collins as his avatar


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> its bollocks you wanker


says the man with justin lee collins as his avatar
[/quote]
The Dude: Obviously you're not a golfer.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> its bollocks you wanker


says the man with justin lee collins as his avatar
[/quote]
The Dude: Obviously you're not a golfer.









[/quote]

google justin lee collins and youll see


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Your mother was a hamster...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> its bollocks you wanker


says the man with justin lee collins as his avatar
[/quote]
The Dude: Obviously you're not a golfer.









[/quote]

google justin lee collins and youll see :laugh:
[/quote]
google jeff lebowski and youll see :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/yeah crazy brits

/but has to lovem...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

X


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

+1 is getting boring

/+2??


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> its bollocks you wanker


says the man with justin lee collins as his avatar
[/quote]
/complete penis


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DAvid beckham has signed for the LA galaxy for £500.000 a week!!!

Omg, iv never seen a sports franchise ripped off so badly!!!

He is 32yrs old and hasnt been very good since about 2001


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I thought my dad had been smoking crack when he told me that, but nope, it seems the LA Galaxy board were the ones on drugs. He would have probably accepted about £20,000 just to get out of Real.

How the hell are Galaxy affording that anyway? I thought football in the states was on its arse. Surely sponsers wouldnt stum up that much cash?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> How the hell are Galaxy affording that anyway? I thought football in the states was on its arse. Surely sponsers wouldnt stum up that much cash?


My thoughts exactly

Very strange.

Just proves he has always seen himself as a celebrity first and an athlete second, he feels the LA lifestyle will improve his profile, i bet his dog wife is hanging out with paris hilton and brittany spears in no time..

I hope you americans hate him as much as we do


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> How the hell are Galaxy affording that anyway? I thought football in the states was on its arse. Surely sponsers wouldnt stum up that much cash?


My thoughts exactly

Very strange.

Just proves he has always seen himself as a celebrity first and an athlete second, he feels the LA lifestyle will improve his profile, i bet his dog wife is hanging out with paris hilton and brittany spears in no time..

I hope you americans hate him as much as we do
[/quote]

We do!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

enjoy him..........at £70,000 per day!

wtf is that all about? he is dogs poo


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> I thought my dad had been smoking crack when he told me that, but nope, it seems the LA Galaxy board were the ones on drugs. He would have probably accepted about £20,000 just to get out of Real.
> 
> How the hell are Galaxy affording that anyway? I thought football in the states was on its arse. Surely sponsers wouldnt stum up that much cash?


I think a TON of that money is endorsements.

I dont watch soccer anyway (braces self). And I hate hockey (braces self again).


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

acestro said:


> I thought my dad had been smoking crack when he told me that, but nope, it seems the LA Galaxy board were the ones on drugs. He would have probably accepted about £20,000 just to get out of Real.
> 
> How the hell are Galaxy affording that anyway? I thought football in the states was on its arse. Surely sponsers wouldnt stum up that much cash?


I think a TON of that money is endorsements.

I dont watch soccer anyway (braces self).
*shakes head in disgust at ace*

And I hate hockey (braces self again).
*shakes head in disgust again*
[/quote]

I'l never think the same of you again


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

........self armed, prepare for battle


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

How have peeople reacted to him going over there?

Do any americans give a sh*t that he will be playing in the MLS?

Has it been reported in the media?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

who gives a sh*t i didnt even know LA had a soccer team


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> I thought my dad had been smoking crack when he told me that, but nope, it seems the LA Galaxy board were the ones on drugs. He would have probably accepted about £20,000 just to get out of Real.
> 
> How the hell are Galaxy affording that anyway? I thought football in the states was on its arse. Surely sponsers wouldnt stum up that much cash?


I think a TON of that money is endorsements.

I dont watch soccer anyway (braces self).
*shakes head in disgust at ace*

And I hate hockey (braces self again).
*shakes head in disgust again*
[/quote]

I'l never think the same of you again








[/quote]








I'm glad I braced myself.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I seriously think my dad is on crack now! He just came in, agreed to let me have a chameleon without any arguement, and then handed me £20 to go to the pub...beltin!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

beltin!

Dont forget the 'drip' or 'mist' technique for getting them to drink!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> What the hell language is everybody speaking in here? Bullocks? Blimey? ****?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you familiar with the words 'SPASTIC' & 'MONGY' ? I am sure you are


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

your moms a wanker asshat


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'l never think of Mr.T the same again


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> I'l never think of Mr.T the same again


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> How have peeople reacted to him going over there?
> 
> Do any americans give a sh*t that he will be playing in the MLS?
> 
> *Has it been reported in the media?*


Oh yes all over it! ugh!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> How have peeople reacted to him going over there?
> 
> Do any americans give a sh*t that he will be playing in the MLS?
> 
> *Has it been reported in the media?*


Oh yes all over it! ugh!
[/quote]

ah, because you're in L.A.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> How have peeople reacted to him going over there?
> 
> Do any americans give a sh*t that he will be playing in the MLS?
> 
> *Has it been reported in the media?*


Oh yes all over it! ugh!
[/quote]

ah, because you're in L.A.:laugh:
[/quote]

I know


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NY > LA


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> NY > LA


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> your moms a wanker asshat


it's mum not mom


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

alan said:


> NY > LA











[/quote]
NY > Boston > LA


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Detroit > NY > Boston > LA


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Detroit =


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

RT, how can you hate on LA? Thats where the Dude resides and abides!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NY & LA > BOSTON, DETROIT, CHICAGO, PHILLY, ETC


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

USA > UK



RockinTimbz said:


> NY & LA > BOSTON, DETROIT, CHICAGO, PHILLY, ETC


Ive been to Detroit, Chicago, and Philly and all were awesome cities! Memphis and Nashville are also sweet. Never been to NYC, LA, or Boston though...Definitely wanna go to NYC and LA...Boston, I could take it or leave it..


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

no contest


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i think chicago and ny are similar just like boston and philly are similar


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

The people of Philly are sweet. And the way the houses just sit on top of eachother...and how people just park in the middle of the road...shits too crazy! And Chicago has the worlds most fearless pigeons..

I would also guess that NY has a lot more to do/see than Chicago. I can see the comparison, but without ever visiting, I would say NYC FTW.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> i think chicago and ny are similar just like boston and philly are similar


I like NY better than Chicago


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> Detroit =


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Why the hell is everyone a big lebowski fan all of a sudden, you all get it for christmas or something?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> Why the hell is everyone a big lebowski fan all of a sudden, you all get it for christmas or something?:laugh:


who?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the dude


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

alan said:


> Detroit =



View attachment 132505

[/quote]
Alan FTW!!!


----------

